# SS 10x10



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2013)

It's finally here after many years of looking forward to this cube we now have it. http://www.championscubestore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=315&products_id=1443
http://zcube.cn/ShengShou_10x10.html

Buy it today.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 28, 2013)

WOAH!

Interestingly only $1 dearer than the 9x9... 

I want.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> WOAH!
> 
> Interestingly only $1 dearer than the 9x9...
> 
> I want.



True about the price. But it's not out yet and when other stores sell it he price will be between $80-$100.


----------



## Spaxxy (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, looks like they beat V-Cube to it yet again.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> Well, looks like they beat V-Cube to it yet again.



It looks like Everyone is beating V-cube to make the bigger cubes.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 28, 2013)

Lol. How about that v cubes.


----------



## Sam Cubes (Aug 28, 2013)

Still cheaper than 8x8?


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 28, 2013)

WHAAAAT?!


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Lol. How about that v cubes.



Ya V-cubes _SHOULD_ have done this 3 years ago.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 28, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Ya V-cubes _SHOULD_ have done this 3 years ago.



Define should.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 28, 2013)

V-cube had the patent for years but never did anything with it.


----------



## kcl (Aug 28, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Define should.



should\shəd, ˈshu̇d\
verbal auxiliary
1 —used in auxiliary function to express condition <if he should leave his father, his father would die — Genesis 44:22(Revised Standard Version)>
2 —used in auxiliary function to express obligation, propriety, or expediency <'tis commanded I should do so — Shakespeare> <this is as it should be — H. L. Savage> <you should brush your teeth after each meal>
3 —used in auxiliary function to express futurity from a point of view in the past <realized that she should have to do most of her farm work before sunrise — Ellen Glasgow>
4 —used in auxiliary function to express what is probable or expected <with an early start, they should be here by noon>
5 —used in auxiliary function to express a request in a polite manner or to soften direct statement <I should suggest that a guide…is the first essential — L. D. Reddick>
past of shall
Examples
You should get some rest.
They should be punished.
We should leave a few minutes early to make sure we get there on time.
Origin: Middle English sholde, from Old English sceolde owed, was obliged to, ought to.
First use: before 12th century

Good enough?


----------



## windhero (Aug 28, 2013)

I so want to see a sped up assembly video of this puzzle with all the fails and frustrated reactions  I'd imagine it's pretty complex.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Define should.



What I meant is that around 2009/2010 they were releasing the Dazzler, Illusion, and flag cube which where sticker/color variations of the 6x6 and 7x7 when they could of been working on the 8x8-11x11.



MaikeruKonare said:


> V-cube had the patent for years but never did anything with it.



Exactly my point.


----------



## Chree (Aug 28, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Ya V-cubes _SHOULD_ have done this 3 years ago.



And then they didn't. They put out the Dazzler cube instead, AKA: The "We don't know how to make 3-color corners" cube.

This is pretty exciting.

Edit: Ninja'd by Womack.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 28, 2013)

lol you guys.

I don't think you fully appreciate the time and especially the money V-cubes put into making their cubes really solid and great build quality. If they had made all of these cubes by now they would be bankrupt as a lot less people will buy the more expensive cubes as opposed to say their 3x3s. Also, they are working on a new cube for the end of this year. Could be anything really. Although most will hope for the V8+, I think it might be a re-worked V-6 using V-4 mech.

On topic a bit more: O cool a 10x10, anyone actually bothered to solve it? I just think cubes this big are waaaay too much effort to solve XD


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> lol you guys.
> 
> I don't think you fully appreciate the time and especially the money V-cubes put into making their cubes really solid and great build quality. If they had made all of these cubes by now they would be bankrupt as a lot less people will buy the more expensive cubes as opposed to say their 3x3s. Also, they are working on a new cube for the end of this year. Could be anything really. Although most will hope for the V8+, I think it might be a re-worked V-6 using V-4 mech.
> 
> On topic a bit more: O cool a 10x10, anyone actually bothered to solve it? I just think cubes this big are waaaay too much effort to solve XD



I know about the new V-cube but I don't know what it will be yet. Also think about comparing the solve to an 11x11, Fully stickered 17x17x17, or the Petaminx. Also the V-cubes are overpriced and once you get a Brand new v-5 it will be very stiff with no adjustable core.


----------



## Chree (Aug 28, 2013)

V Cubes were high quality. I can agree to that. But I think we're getting dangerously close to an KO argument.

And yeah... one of the things that keeps me from picking up an SS 8x8 or 9x9 is the thought of "how often will I actually sit down and solve that thing?"

It's one fo the die-hards and the collectors. And the people that wanna set UWRs. Because we all know 10x10 will NEVER be a WCA event.


----------



## rj (Aug 28, 2013)

I want one! It just might. I can see sub-10 solves on these.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 28, 2013)

I wonder if Roman Strakhov will be purchasing this?


----------



## rj (Aug 28, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> No I'm on your side man. He somehow brought the fact that 11x11 isn't sub 10 yet into the fact that 10x10 may be able to be sub 10.



I know. Besides, the Yuxin 11x11 is crap, SS 10x10 is a speedcube.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I wonder if Roman Strakhov will be purchasing this?



Who?


----------



## Roman (Aug 28, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Who?



Me.



Mikel said:


> I wonder if Roman Strakhov will be purchasing this?



I definitely will


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Aug 28, 2013)

YES! I've been wanting one of these forever. Even though it just came out.. You know what I mean.
It's about time though. Now all ShengShou has to do is release them all in stickerless!!


----------



## Cubeologist (Aug 28, 2013)

this is amazing. I can't wait!


----------



## rj (Aug 28, 2013)

If I had the money, I would get one. I wish I could test *Sigh*.


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Aug 28, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> YES! I've been wanting one of these forever. Even though it just came out.. You know what I mean.
> It's about time though. Now all ShengShou has to do is release them all in stickerless!!



if they were able to do it in stickerless, I would get a set in a blink of an eye. lol But its really hard/impossible to get the higher order cubes stickerless due to the corners and how small and fragile the pieces would become.

OT: from the pics i see that the cube has holes under the edge pieces, I hope that the final version will have those covered up so that it dont catch/locked up.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 28, 2013)

Roman said:


> I definitely will



<33333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 28, 2013)

Roman said:


> I definitely will



Just to clarify ... 10BLD? That would blow my mind, 9BLD was already incredible.


----------



## rj (Aug 28, 2013)

I can't wait till CBC gets one to test.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 28, 2013)

9x9 wr is 8:31 iirc, although it's UWR and not been practiced much. Nevertheless adding another layer will be tricky as it's odd (parity problems and generally slightly lower quality in even layered cubes).

I doubt sub 10 is possible without much work


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 28, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> 9x9 wr is 8:31 iirc, although it's UWR and not been practiced much. Nevertheless adding another layer will be tricky as it's odd (parity problems and generally slightly lower quality in even layered cubes).
> 
> I doubt sub 10 is possible without much work



Who holds the 9x9 UWR? Seems to be that to jump from 2:50 to 8:30 just for the sake of two layers is quite a jump. 

I'll never say never until Kev and Faz say that they can't sub10 it straight off the bat


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 28, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Who holds the 9x9 UWR?


----------



## rj (Aug 28, 2013)

Proving that sub 10 is possible on 10x10.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2013)

rj said:


> Proving that sub 10 is possible on 10x10.



How? When no one has ever solved a real 10x10.


----------



## rj (Aug 28, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> How? When no one has ever solved a real 10x10.



Or this.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2013)

rj said:


> Or this.



With that it's like Typing speed an theres alot more to do on a real cube.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 28, 2013)

rj said:


> Proving that sub 10 is possible on 10x10.


Is this sarcasm? I don't think this proves anything considering we have no idea how well the 10x10 will turn.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 28, 2013)

rj said:


> Or this.



This proves only that sub-10 is possible on computer cubes. People dont't go that fast on real big cubes (compare the 9^3 highscore to the real cube UWR for example), especially considering that the bigger a cube gets, the harder it is to manipulate (I have relatively large hands, for me the 8^3 is still OK, but the 9^3 is already a little too big).


----------



## rj (Aug 28, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> With that it's like Typing speed an theres alot more to do on a real cube.


But that much under 10 makes it quite possible IMO.


----------



## rj (Aug 28, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Thats what I've been trying to tell him.



My point is that if it's performance is on par with 8x8 & 9x9, sub 10 should be possible.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2013)

rj said:


> My point is that if it's performance is on par with 8x8 & 9x9, sub 10 should be possible.



Rule of thumb never assume something without looking into it more.


----------



## BaconCuber (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd say this is *somewhat* out of my price range for cubes...


----------



## qqwref (Aug 28, 2013)

I want to know how big this is. A size comparison with the 9x9x9, or a mm measurement, would be nice. Even if it's way too big for my hands I'll still buy one, but I'd like to know if I can expect good times 



MaeLSTRoM said:


> I don't think you fully appreciate the time and especially the money V-cubes put into making their cubes really solid and great build quality.


Solid, absolutely. Build quality... well, they were really good for the time. They are definitely high quality cubes (the 5x5+ at least, I haven't tried the smaller ones), but SS has made significantly better ones if you ask me. The point is that any excuse they can make about quality taking time can also be made by other companies such as SS. But since the 7x7x7 they have been more focused on small cubes, sticker/color variations, and of course marketing. Honestly I think they absolutely could have made a couple of bigger cubes by now, and the main reason they haven't is that they chose to put their efforts into other things.


----------



## Chree (Aug 29, 2013)

rj said:


> But that much under 10 makes it quite possible IMO.



That's still debatable. The number of pieces on a 10x10 will be way more than the 9x9.

The formula for # of peices = ((n-2)^2)*6 + (n-2)*12 + 8
Centers, edges, corners.
9x9 = 294 + 84 + 8 = 386
10x10 = 384 + 96 + 8 = 488

Best time on 9x9 is 8:31, or 511 seconds. So by proportion alone, not taking into account turning quality:

511 * (488/386) = 646 seconds, or 10 minutes and 46 seconds.

POSSIBLE. But it's REALLY going to depend on both the cube and the cuber.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 29, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I want to know how big this is. A size comparison with the 9x9x9, or a mm measurement, would be nice. Even if it's way too big for my hands I'll still buy one, but I'd like to know if I can expect good times
> 
> 
> Solid, absolutely. Build quality... well, they were really good for the time. They are definitely high quality cubes (the 5x5+ at least, I haven't tried the smaller ones), but SS has made significantly better ones if you ask me. The point is that any excuse they can make about quality taking time can also be made by other companies such as SS. But since the 7x7x7 they have been more focused on small cubes, sticker/color variations, and of course marketing. Honestly I think they absolutely could have made a couple of bigger cubes by now, and the main reason they haven't is that they chose to put their efforts into other things.



As of following V-cube on FaceBook they are working on marketing the V-cubes instead of working on the BIG cubes that we should have seen 3 years ago.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 29, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I don't think you fully appreciate the time and especially the money V-cubes put into making their cubes really solid and great build quality.



Didn't you have to borrow my superglue at Worlds to fix your V-4 center that broke?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Didn't you have to borrow my superglue at Worlds to fix your V-4 center that broke?



Pushing one piece on a thinner section into a more solid piece is never a good idea for any cube. It broke because I was trying to force it in place, not because the plastic is weak.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 29, 2013)

Finally. Took em long enough. But v cubes will probably say that it is a KO even though they never made one.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Finally. Took em long enough. But v cubes will probably say that it is a KO even though they never made one.



Well they do have a patent that is public...


----------



## s3rzz (Aug 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Finally. Took em long enough. But v cubes will probably say that it is a KO even though they never made one.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HOMERUN FAKE NAME HOMERUN!!!! 

/THREAD NO ONES TOPPIN THAT! 

But seriously where can i check out some of your patents? 

If my post gets deleted but no one else's does for beating a dead horse I'll focus my account.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 29, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Well they do have a patent that is public...



They have a patent but they've never made one? 



s3rzz said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HOMERUN FAKE NAME HOMERUN!!!!
> 
> /THREAD NO ONES TOPPIN THAT!
> 
> ...



*takes a bow* thanks.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 29, 2013)

s3rzz said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HOMERUN FAKE NAME HOMERUN!!!!
> 
> /THREAD NO ONES TOPPIN THAT!
> 
> ...



http://www.v-cubes.com/pdf/European_patent.pdf there you go.


----------



## BaMiao (Aug 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> They have a patent but they've never made one?



You've never heard of patent trolls?

You're not required to sell products to own a patent. It gives inventors time to get products to market. Some companies like to take advantage of the system, though.

Not really sure how to classify v-cubes on this one, though.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 29, 2013)

BaMiao said:


> You've never heard of patent trolls?
> 
> You're not required to sell products to own a patent. It gives inventors time to get products to market. Some companies like to take advantage of the system, though.
> 
> Not really sure how to classify v-cubes on this one, though.



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Ok. Well that's silly that they can patent all cubic puzzles.


----------



## BaMiao (Aug 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Ok. Well that's silly that they can patent all cubic puzzles.



The patent is just for the design of the mechanisms involved. Anyone can legally build the same puzzles if they use a mechanism that isn't included under someone else's patent. Of course, this leaves a lot of gray area for the cases when the design is similar but not exactly the same, and I won't go into the specifics in regards to shengshou designs (because I admittedly don't know anything).


----------



## rj (Aug 29, 2013)

Chree said:


> That's still debatable. The number of pieces on a 10x10 will be way more than the 9x9.
> 
> The formula for # of peices = ((n-2)^2)*6 + (n-2)*12 + 8
> Centers, edges, corners.
> ...



Agreed. It won't be easy, but is possible.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Ok. Well that's silly that they can patent all cubic puzzles.



Mr. Verdes designed made the V-cube brand 7x7-11x11 to be pillowed and be able to still work together.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 29, 2013)

I will be buying this SS 10x10. It's the only NXNXN cube from N=1 to N=11 that I have not solved yet.

And given it takes me ~40 minutes to solve a 9x9, I expect a 10x10 to take me just over 1 hour.

I really hoped that V-Cubes would jump in first and get back some favour in the cubing community by releasing a 10x10 first. 

I would of brought a V-Cube 10 if it was the first one out.

But yet again, they were second.


----------



## EMI (Aug 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Ok. Well that's silly that they can patent all cubic puzzles.



Do we have to have this discussion over and over again? There is a patent that the Shengshou cubes infringe. So they are KOs. 

BTW someone said the YJ 11x11 was worse than the Shengshou big cubes. I disagree with that, I think they are equally great. 

I also think this will be solved in less than 10 minutes, it won't be easy though.

The size will be 102 mm as seen on 51mf, which is 10 mm bigger than the 9x9. Seems a bit big.


----------



## windhero (Aug 29, 2013)

EMI said:


> Do we have to have this discussion over and over again? There is a patent that the Shengshou cubes infringe. So they are KOs.
> 
> BTW someone said the YJ 11x11 was worse than the Shengshou big cubes. I disagree with that, I think they are equally great.
> 
> ...



I can definitely see the 10 minute mark being something people will want to achieve with a 10x10x10 cube. On the other hand this is the biggest cube that does not have a fixed center; I'm fairly sure this puzzle will lock up like nothing ever before.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 29, 2013)

There is so much fail in this thread. Fortunately some people were kind enough to explain the patent situation and others were kind enough to explain how to properly guess if a sub10 time is possible.

This thread made me proud


----------



## TMOY (Aug 29, 2013)

windhero said:


> On the other hand this is the biggest cube that does not have a fixed center; I'm fairly sure this puzzle will lock up like nothing ever before.


What makes you say that ? The Shengshou 8^3 has no major lockup problem, I don't see why the 10^3 should have one.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 29, 2013)

Looking forward to the first mega-POP/explosion video's, one-oh solves and all that other crazy stuff that people are surely going to do


----------



## EMI (Aug 29, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Looking forward to the first mega-POP/explosion video's, one-oh solves and all that other crazy stuff that people are surely going to do



I will do a 2x2-9x9 smashing, mixing and reassembling after recieving it hehe


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 29, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Looking forward to the first mega-POP/explosion video's, one-oh solves and all that other crazy stuff that people are surely going to do



forgot to add "bld"


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Aug 29, 2013)

Awesome! Now when I want to check for updates or new pics of the SS 10X10 I have to go through 29 pages of "V-Cube vs. the World" arguments. Seriously guys, can we just have one stickied thread that explains the V-Cube patent if there isn't one already?


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 29, 2013)

My hands are probably gonna be too small for this, I guess I'll just feet solve it...


----------



## rj (Aug 29, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> My hands are probably gonna be too small for this, I guess I'll just feet solve it...



I have HUGE hands. This will be no problem.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Aug 29, 2013)

Most people know my views on KO puzzles and I am certainly not repeating them again. However wouldn't it make more sense to produce a 13x13x13? It would get full support from everyone and legitimate sellers like HKnowstore and Mefferts could stock it and there'd be no fears with selling it on Amazon and ebay. It would also get lots of mentions on forums like twistypuzzles and further promotion on YouTube. I for one would love to show it off or kick it around. It would be great PR for the manufacturer and might even get picked up by worldwide news and media. 
BTW there is a very good reason why V-Cubes hasn't made this yet.


----------



## rj (Aug 29, 2013)

Tony Fisher said:


> Most people know my views on KO puzzles and I am certainly not repeating them again. However wouldn't it make more sense to produce a 13x13x13? It would get full support from everyone and legitimate sellers like HKnowstore and Mefferts could stock it and there'd be no fears with selling it on Amazon and ebay. It would also get lots of mentions on forums like twistypuzzles and further promotion on YouTube. I for one would love to show it off or kick it around. It would be great PR for the manufacturer and might even get picked up by worldwide news and media.
> BTW there is a very good reason why V-Cubes hasn't made this yet.



Good Idea! Shengshou could do a good job at this, and it would sell.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 29, 2013)

I think if shengshou can produce a cubic 10x10 it wouldn't be a knock off.
If it were to be pillowed I believe it would be a different story.

Calling this a knock off would be like calling the SS 7x7 a V7 knock off.


----------



## kcl (Aug 29, 2013)

rj said:


> I have HUGE hands. This will be no problem.



Define huge.


----------



## rj (Aug 29, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Define huge.



8 1/2 and 8 years to grow.


----------



## kcl (Aug 29, 2013)

rj said:


> 8 1/2 and 8 years to grow.



8 1/2 is which hand measurement?


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 29, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> I think if shengshou can produce a cubic 10x10 it wouldn't be a knock off.
> If it were to be pillowed I believe it would be a different story.
> 
> Calling this a knock off would be like calling the SS 7x7 a V7 knock off.



SS 7x7 is a knock off of the V7. The mechanism share characteristics that are patented by Verdes. It doesn't matter that it is not an exact replica, only that it takes some ideas from the V-cube design. The same applies to all of the SS big cubes. If you don't believe me just go read twistypuzzles forum for a while


----------



## rj (Aug 29, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> 8 1/2 is which hand measurement?


Span.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 29, 2013)

Tony Fisher said:


> BTW there is a very good reason why V-Cubes hasn't made this yet.


Cliffhanger?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 29, 2013)

I think that where all forgetting about this video:


----------



## rj (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, but this is a mass-produced speedcube.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Aug 30, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Cliffhanger?


My comment was in response to those who seem to think that V-cubes should have made larger cubes and only have themselves to blame when other companies make them first. This line of thought is not based on any logic since we simply don't know the reasons. So breaking it down, either V-Cubes has a very good reason or it has a bad reason for not making bigger cubes yet. Now lets consider what a bad reason might be. Perhaps Konstantinos and Panagiotis were sitting on their balcony in their villa sipping ouzo when Panagiotis turns to Konstantinos and says "You know what? I think it's time to make some larger cubes". Konstantinos then replies, "Nah, I can't be bothered, lets leave it a while". Now that would be a bad reason but after all the hard work, money and effort they put into the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 I just don't think any "bad reasons" are likely. That only leaves a good reason. I doubt we will ever know what it is but I'd bet my life there is one.


----------



## tomasmu (Aug 30, 2013)

Tony Fisher said:


> BTW there is a very good reason why V-Cubes hasn't made this yet.



I have a very good reply to statements like this.


----------



## rj (Aug 30, 2013)

Tony Fisher said:


> My comment was in response to those who seem to think that V-cubes should have made larger cubes and only have themselves to blame when other companies make them first. This line of thought is not based on any logic since we simply don't know the reasons. So breaking it down, either V-Cubes has a very good reason or it has a bad reason for not making bigger cubes yet. Now lets consider what a bad reason might be. Perhaps Konstantinos and Panagiotis were sitting on their balcony in their villa sipping ouzo when Panagiotis turns to Konstantinos and says "You know what? I think it's time to make some larger cubes". Konstantinos then replies, "Nah, I can't be bothered, lets leave it a while". Now that would be a bad reason but after all the hard work, money and effort they put into the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 I just don't think any "bad reasons" are likely. That only leaves a good reason. I doubt we will ever know what it is but I'd bet my life there is one.



True. They are planning for a new v-cube by the end of the year, so who knows?



tomasmu said:


> I have a very good reply to statements like this.



What?


----------



## CubezUBR (Sep 2, 2013)

I have no 'big' cube yet, i am undecided weather to get a 8x8, 9x9 or wait till the 10x10. I could only get one, for a kid who has no real way of getting money. So whats recomended?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 2, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> I have no 'big' cube yet, i am undecided weather to get a 8x8, 9x9 or wait till the 10x10. I could only get one, for a kid who has no real way of getting money. So whats recomended?



We don't know much more about this 10x10 yet.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Sep 3, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> I have no 'big' cube yet, i am undecided weather to get a 8x8, 9x9 or wait till the 10x10. I could only get one, for a kid who has no real way of getting money. So whats recomended?


If you're not bothered about the KO issues then you should go for an 11x11x11. I hate to admit it but the one I tried was pretty amazing. It ain't cheap though.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 3, 2013)

11x11 is pretty huge though. The SS 9x9 is excellent quality and can still be solved in a decent time without getting bored midways through.


----------



## rj (Sep 3, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> 11x11 is pretty huge though. The SS 9x9 is excellent quality and can still be solved in a decent time without getting bored midways through.



True. I want to get a 10x10 once zcube sells it.

EDIT: It will be 102mm. That's small!


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 5, 2013)

Just noticed the price jumped up to $129 on 51morefun.

So does anybody have word on this cube? I've been hoping to hear for a few months now!


----------



## LNZ (Nov 5, 2013)

The price does include two sets of replacement stickers worth $16 by themselves. And knowing that Cubesmith will not have SS 10 stickers
for ages, it's worth the extra cost.


----------



## EMI (Nov 5, 2013)

LNZ said:


> The price does include two sets of replacement stickers worth $16 by themselves. And knowing that Cubesmith will not have SS 10 stickers
> for ages, it's worth the extra cost.



Olivér usually offers stickers shortly after the puzzle coming out. A 9x9 set costs 3.6$ at his store.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 5, 2013)

EMI said:


> Olivér usually offers stickers shortly after the puzzle coming out. A 9x9 set costs 3.6$ at his store.



51morefun already sells SS 10x10 stickers that you can buy right now. see http://www.championscubestore.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=315


----------



## sellingseals (Nov 15, 2013)

*Shengshou 10x10 is out*

I was just on 51morefun's website and saw that the 10x10 is out now. Before they said it was coming with a white photo and you could pre-order, now it's black pictures and the pre-order is over so it looks like the puzzle is finally out. I'm excited. The only thing is when they announced the pre-order it said $100 and now it is $129. That's very expensive. I have only bought from 51morefun a couple of times and didn't have problems that other people seem to have, but I don't know if I will buy from there again just in case. I wonder where else you would be able to buy it when it's been out for a while longer. I asked crazy bad cuber if they are sending him one to show like they did the 9x9 and he said they are and it is already on the way to him so we'll see a video on it soon I'm sure. I live in the same city as him so maybe he will let me try it.

You can see the puzzle on their website - http://www.championscubestore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=315&products_id=1443


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 15, 2013)

yey


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 15, 2013)

lol im still working on the 7x7 and getting 1:15 hour solves


----------



## SweetSolver (Nov 15, 2013)

Look's like it's on zcube.cn as well: http://zcube.cn/ShengShou_10x10.html


----------



## MWilson (Nov 15, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> Look's like it's on zcube.cn as well: http://zcube.cn/ShengShou_10x10.html



I hope they come out with a bigger one if that link is right.


----------



## LNZ (Nov 15, 2013)

I ordered one last week and it is currently on its way to me.

I will receive it early next week and when it comes I will scramble it and solve it.

This means I will of solved every physical NxNxN cube from N=1 to N=11.

I expect it to take me about 65 minutes to do.

Since May 2009, I've gone from not being able to solve a 3x3x3 to solving every cube from 1x1x1 to 11x11x11.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 15, 2013)

Does 1x1x1 really exist or is that a joke?


----------



## szalejot (Nov 15, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Does 1x1x1 really exist or is that a joke?



You can take some coner parts and do 1x1x1 by yourself


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 15, 2013)

szalejot said:


> You can take some coner parts and do 1x1x1 by yourself


Yeah I assume that if it exists it's a joke item, but am asking because I've seen it mentioned a few times. Or maybe it's just a meme. If it exists I might have to get one to complete the collection


----------



## TP (Nov 15, 2013)

A not so interesting video about it.


----------



## cubizh (Nov 15, 2013)

TP said:


> A not so interesting video about it.


Actually, it's very informative. 
It's one of the only puzzle review videos out there that give the actual exact measure and weight of a puzzle instead of how "it feels heavier" or aligning side by side with another puzzle. Precise is always better than subjective in most cases.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 15, 2013)

51morefun now has the 10x10 in stock.
They also posted this video


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 15, 2013)

YES!


----------



## Username (Nov 15, 2013)

Apparently zCube has a mini version lol 



Spoiler



10.2mm xD


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 15, 2013)

Username said:


> Apparently zCube has a mini version lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that Zcubes.cn would sell it for under $100


----------



## rj (Nov 15, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Actually, it's very informative.
> It's one of the only puzzle review videos out there that give the actual exact measure and weight of a puzzle instead of how "it feels heavier" or aligning side by side with another puzzle. Precise is always better than subjective in most cases.



True. No talking, either. I want one of these.


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 15, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Does 1x1x1 really exist or is that a joke?


I have nine original Rubik's Cube 1x1x1's


----------



## Forca137 (Nov 15, 2013)

Chree said:


> That's still debatable. The number of pieces on a 10x10 will be way more than the 9x9.
> 
> The formula for # of peices = ((n-2)^2)*6 + (n-2)*12 + 8
> Centers, edges, corners.
> ...



better formula: n^3 - (n-2)^3 

the cube itself (-) the inside


----------



## sellingseals (Nov 16, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Actually, it's very informative.
> It's one of the only puzzle review videos out there that give the actual exact measure and weight of a puzzle instead of how "it feels heavier" or aligning side by side with another puzzle. Precise is always better than subjective in most cases.



I don't agree. I can't tell you how big a SS 8x8 or 9x9 is exactly. But I do know how big they are from playing with them. Seeing the numbers on how big they are doesn't tell me (or most people for that matter) how big the cube is without seeing it compared to something else. How many reviews have you seen on YouTube where somebody pulls out a micrometer and a scale and starts getting information that way? I don't think I've ever seen one besides this guy. Comparing cubes side by side is the best way to give me a good idea how big the puzzle is, not just telling you it's X amount of millimetres. Nobody can relate that to much.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Chree (Nov 16, 2013)

Forca137 said:


> better formula: n^3 - (n-2)^3
> 
> the cube itself (-) the inside



God... duh. Thanks!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 16, 2013)

when he took away those four internal pieces I was reminded of the horrors of reassembling a 6x6...


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 16, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> when he took away those four internal pieces I was reminded of the horrors of reassembling a 6x6...



LOL same.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Nov 16, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> when he took away those four internal pieces I was reminded of the horrors of reassembling a 6x6...



yeah i had to reassemble mine once  i think i needed like 10 tried to finally get the first 1/8 corner thingy if you know what i mean, from that on it was easy, but i would probably order a new 10x10 instead of reassembling it  jk, but you know what i mean


----------



## SenileGenXer (Nov 16, 2013)

Treating it as an 11x11 and going layer by layer counting exterior pieces I get

121 pieces for the top layer
40 pieces for each of 9 middle layers
121 pieces for the bottom layer

makes 602 pieces not including the core. 

n^3 - (n-2)3 works where n is the next largest odd number if the cube is even.


----------



## Dapianokid (Nov 16, 2013)

Why doesn't somebody just count the number of externally visible pieces, then?!
Dat core tho


----------



## rj (Nov 17, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Spoiler: video



Looks fairly stable.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 17, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Spoiler: video



LOL, DIY 10X10 for sale, super cheap.


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Nov 17, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> when he took away those four internal pieces I was reminded of the horrors of reassembling a 6x6...



imagine the people manually assembling the cube for you guys when you order one. since according to a comment in the video, these cubes are manually assembled


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Nov 17, 2013)

I bet it won't take much longer than the 9x9 that I did an assembly vid on and the advantage is that if you do it more times it'll go faster. As for me.. once is enough lol


----------



## LNZ (Nov 19, 2013)

Just before 5PM on 18/11/2013 (local time), I received my SS 10x10 in the mail. I have done one solve with it and hoping for 70 minutes, I got 63.
This might just be a Oceania national record at the moment!

I now have and have solved a full collection of NxNXN cubes from N=1 to N=11.

The cube is very good and uses (like the SS4, SS6 and SS8) the XB27 "pin" method, but unlike the V-Cube 4, they do with permission from XB27
and is made to Shengshou's high standards. And the two extra sets of stickers are really useful. Cubesmith won't have these stickers for ages!

NOTE: I got a 20% discount for this. So the end cost (including S/H) was $131.18 AUD.

For the people living in Australia, one "aussie" dollar was buying about 93 US cents when the item was purchased.


----------



## SweetSolver (Nov 19, 2013)

LNZ said:


> Just before 5PM on 18/11/2013 (local time), I received my SS 10x10 in the mail. I have done one solve with it and hoping for 70 minutes, I got 63.
> This might just be a Oceania national record at the moment!
> 
> I now have and have solved a full collection of NxNXN cubes from N=1 to N=11.
> ...


Sounds good! Where'd you get it from?


----------



## piyushp761 (Nov 19, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> Sounds good! Where'd you get it from?



probably from champions cube store!


----------



## LNZ (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes, it was.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 19, 2013)

LNZ said:


> Yes, it was.



Do you have an unboxing video of the 10x10?


----------



## sellingseals (Nov 20, 2013)

It looks like CBC does have it. He just uploaded this video. Seems like he has finished his channel change like he was talking about recently. I think it looks good personally. The puzzle and the channel changes I mean. He got it or free from 51morefun, what else is new though...


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow, apparantly Shengshou has a site now..
http://shengshoucubes.com/
As far as I know it's just 51morefun and zcube that has this right now. I've dealt with both shops and I like them both but it's always 3+ weeks in shipping wait time from HK or China. I'll probably go with 51morefun due to cheaper shipping and extra stickers.
Anyone know if there's any other shops that carry this yet?


----------



## LNZ (Nov 20, 2013)

No, I don't do videos ever. But it looks like I don't have to.

Crazy Bad Cuber (CBC) has done one.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 20, 2013)

Chinese people call the Rubik's Cube "魔方". 魔 means magic. 方 means square, but in this case a cube, since a cube is just a 3D solid made out of a square. So together, it means Magic Cube. Also, the Rubik's Cube was originally named Magic Cube, as well.
DYK that if you type just "Rubik" in Google Translate and translate it to Chinese, it translates it to 魔方?


----------



## TP (Nov 20, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> Wow, apparantly Shengshou has a site now..
> http://shengshoucubes.com/
> As far as I know it's just 51morefun and zcube that has this right now. I've dealt with both shops and I like them both but it's always 3+ weeks in shipping wait time from HK or China. I'll probably go with 51morefun due to cheaper shipping and extra stickers.
> Anyone know if there's any other shops that carry this yet?



The cube is ~27$ cheaper on zcube though. 

And it´s even cheaper on http://www.eachbyte.com/shengshou.html, free shipping available as well. But i guess delivery will be a few weeks at least.


----------



## piyushp761 (Nov 20, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> Wow, apparantly Shengshou has a site now..
> http://shengshoucubes.com/
> As far as I know it's just 51morefun and zcube that has this right now. I've dealt with both shops and I like them both but it's always 3+ weeks in shipping wait time from HK or China. I'll probably go with 51morefun due to cheaper shipping and extra stickers.
> Anyone know if there's any other shops that carry this yet?


You can get it from zcube for $133 via DHL!


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm passing on the one at eachbyte because it's still a pre-order and I want it in time for Xmas. 51morefun also had it for $100 before they actually got the cube. $27 cheaper? I may be missing something because I see zcube listing them at $128 and $129 at 51morefun.

As for the review.. I'm glad CBC put up a review. The fact that people are ripping on a guy who has the ONLY review of a new cube is kind of funny, especially when it's for things like new graphics on a channel. I just watch whose advice I take from cubers who get free stuff, promote shops, and earn commission.


----------



## TP (Nov 20, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> I'm passing on the one at eachbyte because it's still a pre-order and I want it in time for Xmas. 51morefun also had it for $100 before they actually got the cube. $27 cheaper? I may be missing something because I see zcube listing them at $128 and $129 at 51morefun.
> 
> As for the review.. I'm glad CBC put up a review. The fact that people are ripping on a guy who has the ONLY review of a new cube is kind of funny, especially when it's for things like new graphics on a channel. I just watch whose advice I take from cubers who get free stuff, promote shops, and earn commission.



Zcube has a lot of coupons that give you 20% off, check their main page. Zcube, Lucky and zcubesave all knock down the price to 102.46$.


----------



## Chree (Nov 20, 2013)

http://www.cubedepotusa.com/collections/all/products/shengshou-10x10

Doesn't say preorder... says it's available.

Wonder how they got it so quick.

Still $129.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 24, 2013)

TP said:


> Zcube has a lot of coupons that give you 20% off, check their main page. Zcube, Lucky and zcubesave all knock down the price to 102.46$.


I see that now... I was unaware that Zcube had coupons. I just ordered the 10X10, a 3X3 gear cube, and the Dayan Wheels Of Wisdom which will go nicely with my Smaz Time Machine.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 26, 2013)

Just ordered one from 51morefun, had a coupon of $26 which makes the cube $103.99 for me.
Ordered with DHL Express service, which is only $10 more than China Post, which I think it's worth for the shorter waiting time.

I hope it will arrive soon...


----------



## Spilferderber (Jan 8, 2014)

Just arrived.. Shengshou 10x10 with my other cubes..


----------

